# Espanglés/Spanglish un nuevo dialecto o abominable



## chica11

Hola todos!! 

Vengo de California donde se habla mucho espanglés/Spanglish.  Quisiera saber sus opiniones sobre el uso del espanglés/Spanglish? No me refiero a situaciones cuando gente "bilingue" habla en español e inglés en la misma conversación, sino la invención de nuevas palabras como "marketa" en vez de mercado o  "piscar" en vez de recoger "parquear" en vez de estacionar etcétera.  También la traducción literal del inglés al español, como "no cortes la línea" para decir "Don't cut in line".  

¿Es un horror o algo que debemos celebrar y reconocer?


----------



## supercrom

Me parece algo que perjudica lingüística y socialmente al hablante de esa interlingua puesto que no puede comunicarse eficientemente ni con un habklante de inglés ni con uno de español.

*Supercrom*

Post Scriptum: Que muevan este hilo a Cultura, por favor. Gracias


----------



## chica11

Hola todos!! 

Vengo de California donde se habla mucho espanglés/Spanglish. Quisiera saber sus opiniones sobre el uso del espanglés/Spanglish? No me refiero a situaciones cuando gente "bilingue" habla en español e inglés en la misma conversación, sino la invención de nuevas palabras como "marketa" en vez de mercado o "piscar" en vez de recoger "parquear" en vez de estacionar etcétera. También la traducción literal del inglés al español, como "no cortes la línea" para decir "Don't cut in line". 

¿Es un horror o algo que debemos celebrar y reconocer?

Hello everyone!

I come from California where a lot of Spanglish is spoken.  I would like to know your opinion on the usage of spanglish?  I am not referring to situations when "bilingual" people speak Spanish and English in the same conversation but, the invention of new words like "marketa" instead of "mercado", o "piscar" instead of "recoger" o "parquear" instead of "estacionar", etc.  Also, the literal translation from English to Spanish in instances like "no cortes la linea" to say "don't cut in line".

Is it horrible or something that should be recognized and celebrated.


----------



## Alundra

chica11 said:
			
		

> Hola todos!!
> 
> También la traducción literal del inglés al español, como "no cortes la línea" para decir "Don't cut in line".


 
Uys.. ¿no cortes la línea viene de "don't cut in line"? ¿No era al revés?  jeje...

Eso es como... ¿Qué fue antes, la gallina ó el huevo? me parece a mi... pero supongo que de algún sitio tiene que venir, y yo no soy experta en ese tema...así que no lo puedo rebatir.


Alundra. (siempre aprendiendo cosas nuevas)


----------



## Antartic

No quisiera tener que aprender en diez años mas un hibrido tan recocido como el espanglish. ¡¡Ya tengo suficiente con el ingles/español informal y ahora esto!!

Sin embargo son procesos culturales?? que es dificil detener


----------



## chica11

Para responder a Aluna, muy interesante. Posiblemente que sí que es al revés! En unos de mis momentos de espanglés, usé "no cortes la línea" con un mexicano en California y me dijo que era espanglés y venía del inglés "Don't Cut in Line" por eso...


----------



## alc112

Hay mucos hilos con este tema. Usa la herramineta para buscarlas.
Saludos


----------



## RussUS

Tambien vivo en California y todos los hablantes de espanol con quienes hablo usan mucho el Espangles.  No lo considero algo para celebrar,--reconocer si.  Como dice Antartic, es un proceso cultural que es dificil detener.

Para mi, no es un problema grande porque no pienso en viajar y todo el espanol que voy a hablar lo hablare aqui donde todos comen el lonche, gastan coras, usan brekas para parar el carro, etc, etc.  Por esto si aprendo palabras que no se usa en los paises de hablar espanol, no importa tanto.

Aqui hay un lugar donde hay muchos ejemplos de estas palabras y tambien de otros paises.

http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/eeuu.htm


----------



## chica11

Gracias por el enlace RussUS!


----------



## DesertCat

I think we just accept it as language evolving.


----------



## Amityville

can I broaden this to include franglais as I don't understand Spanish but can get the gist of the post - am I right that chica feels the anglicisms in Spanish are ugly ?
Many francophones don't like them either and in Quebec where you might expect more intermingling of language, there are mechanisms in place to protect the French language, and, if anything, they seem to be stricter there, using 'courriel' for 'email' for instance more than they do in France. Do the Spanish have an equivalent of the French Academy or the same protective attitude towards their language ?


----------



## Outsider

I think these hybrid languages like Spanglish and Franglish typically frighten the native speakers of the non-English language in the pair. 

In a world where some say we'll all be speaking English soon, it's scary to see a part of one's language move so close to English. One can't help feeling that it may be the first step in a process that will lead to our language's absortion into English, and its disappearance. Naturally, that prospect doesn't bother English speakers; their language will survive, no matter what. Or perhaps they just never consider all the possible implications.

Another reason why native speakers tend to dislike X-lishes is because the hybrid feels like a language made by poorly educated people. I'm not talking about snobbishness. It's just that, often, the hybrid language will borrow words or phrases, or even grammatical constructions, from English, when perfectly suitable words, phrases, and constructions with the same meaning already exist, or can easily be created, in the non-English language. Why prefer English over your own language, when both can do the job? Because it's more glamorous? That isn't very flattering to the non-English language!


----------



## Outsider

Here's an earlier thread about Spanglish.


----------



## Amityville

Very well put, Outsider. You remind me of what has happened to some minority languages, such as Breton - a couple of generations ago, children were forbidden to speak Breton at school, forced to stand in a corner holding a clog - there is now a reaction against that with bilingual schools, roadsigns, etc as there are in Wales but can the damage be undone ? 
The confidence of native English speakers in their language allows freedom of expression, easy tolerance of imported words, provides a fertile ground for neologisms and mutations if they seem to fit the bill but maybe we aren't too understanding that native speakers of other languages can't feel the same and we can be guilty of arrogance.


----------



## germinal

chica11 said:
			
		

> Hola todos!!
> 
> Vengo de California donde se habla mucho espanglés/Spanglish. Quisiera saber sus opiniones sobre el uso del espanglés/Spanglish? No me refiero a situaciones cuando gente "bilingue" habla en español e inglés en la misma conversación, sino la invención de nuevas palabras como "marketa" en vez de mercado o "piscar" en vez de recoger "parquear" en vez de estacionar etcétera. También la traducción literal del inglés al español, como "no cortes la línea" para decir "Don't cut in line".
> 
> ¿Es un horror o algo que debemos celebrar y reconocer?


 

English itself is a rag-bag of a language with contributions from Celts, Romans, Greeks, Anglo-saxons, Jutes, Danes, Normans, Dutchmen, Indians, Africans, Americans (a sort of linguistic eddy that) and many other languages.    

In the process of fusing languages together over the centuries we have finished up with what we have today - a language of great utility and richness, with the great benefit of a simplified grammar.

There is nothing to fear for both sides - what is happening in California is what has happened constantly in history - language is evolving to meet the needs of the people who use it, and this process will continue despite those who wish to maintain the status quo.      


Germinal.


.


----------



## fenixpollo

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hay mucos hilos con este tema. Usa la herramineta para buscarlas.
> Saludos


Alc112 tiene razón, y si revisamos estos hilos, la mayoría se tratan de palabras prestadas del inglés al español.  Creo que chica11 está viendo el spanglish californiano como una corrupción a gran escala, en vez de una serie de palabras prestadas.  Por eso, pienso que este hilo es distinto a los otros.

It's no use viewing Southwestern Spanglish as a horrible contorsion of the language.  The British used to say the same thing about Colonial American English.  New Yorkers say the same thing about the rural Texan dialect.  Languages evolve.  Accept it and adapt to it.  Wouldst thou rather speak as Shakespeare, and condemn the forking of the English tongue?


----------



## chica11

Sí! Felix Pollo tiene razón.  Y la verdad es que nunca les dí mi opinión.  Para mí Espanglés debe ser considerado como un dialecto y no algo que está arruinando el español.  SIN EMBARGO,  creo que la gente debería aprender y conocer español.  El problema viene cuando la gente piensa que "troca" o "lonche" son palabras correcta en español por la falta de educación.  (Para que uds. sepan, no creo que nadie aquí en los foros pienen así.) Espanglés es un "dialecto"  interesante y lo comparo con "Yiddish" de los Judíos del Europa este.  
Un lugar para todo y todo en su lugar o en inglés "a place for everything and everything in its place"


----------



## Like an Angel

Con respecto al mensaje #16, hace poquito me dí cuenta de qué es en realidad el spanglish. En Argentina mucha gente habla mezclando algunas palabras en otro idioma -principalmente el inglés- para parecer canchero (cool) digamos, pero hace poco una amiga que está viviendo en California me contó de que se trata y creo que puede llegar a ser inentendible. No sé si llamarlo abominable, pero no me parece muy acertado hablar de esa forma. Uno de los ejemplos que ella citó es que a los camiones les llaman "tr*u*ckos", ¡Mamita! Si hubiera escuchado algo así antes habría pensado en cualquier cosa menos lo que realemente querían decir


----------



## chica11

Para que sepan, escribí la palabra en referencia a lo que dijo el autor Octavio Paz.  Creo, si no me equivoco, que el autor dijo que "Spanglish ni es bueno ni es malo, sino abominable. " 
Además encontré este artículo interesante con otros enlaces sobre el fenómeno http://www.completetranslation.com/spanglish.htm


----------



## Outsider

I found an interesting essay: Is English Changing?, by Miss Caroline Scott-Robinson. (Don't miss Jonathan Swift's remarks about the linguistic innovations of his time.)


----------



## germinal

Outsider said:
			
		

> I found an interesting essay: Is English Changing?, by Miss Caroline Scott-Robinson. (Don't miss Jonathan Swift's remarks about the linguistic innovations of his time.)


 
Hello outsider,

I modestly propose that since we can still easily read and instantly understand Swift's words after all this time (1667 - 1745) that there is little to worry about as far as English is concerned.     

Germinal.


.


----------



## Amityville

The unfolding of language

another view.


----------



## mjscott

Learn, LEARN language in its purest form! Then study the etymology of the words--because like it or not, language is a metamorphosis that evolves through time for the purpose of making communication useful. If it is more useful and understood to smoosh up the language and mix words, it happens. It is through use that words become "official."

Most people are here to LEARN--because through learning we have an understanding of the evolution of language. If we get smart enough, we can intuitively start understanding other languages through the study of ones we already know.

Embrace it, hate it--whatever you do, make communication your ultimate goal. You only have your voice to make a statement while alive, and your written word to make a statement when you are no longer among the living. Whatever is in your heart, if it takes creating new words to express what's there, do it for the sake of ensuring your voice prevail!


----------



## Like an Angel

chica11 said:
			
		

> Para que sepan, escribí la palabra en referencia a lo que dijo el autor Octavio Paz. Creo, si no me equivoco, que el autor dijo que "Spanglish ni es bueno ni es malo, sino abominable. "


 
Anoche no podía dormir y mientras daba vueltas en la cama pensaba, ¿El Sr. Octavio Paz dirá *fútbol* o *balón pie*? Yo digo siempre fútbol y creo que toda Argentina lo dice igual, palabra que, a mí entender, es completamente Spanglish


----------



## solecito

Hola a todos, acabo de encontrar un reportaje respecto a este tema, me pareció interesante  por cierto yo le conozco como *"spanglish" * Les paso el link:http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/spanish/misc/newsid_4002000/4002783.stm


----------



## Philippa

Hola chica11 y todos
He leído e investigado sobre este tema para mi examen oral (como muchos aquí saben!!) Otro hilo importante e interesante sobre espanglés es éste.
Opino que es un fenómeno inevitable (porque las lenguas evolucionan) y a veces gracioso (me gusta tu frase 'no cortes la línea' - no la he oído antes). Pero prefiero que no existan tantas palabras de origen inglés en castellano - ya hay muchísimas!! Era un tema divertido y quizás, si saco buenas notas, me gustará para siempre!!
Si alguien quiera leer mis apuntes para mi examen, puedes mandarme un mensaje privado (los apuntes son muy largos y tienen muchos errores de castellano porque fue para un tema oral, no una redacción).
Saluditos
Philippa


----------



## Narda

Hello amigos foreros, I have been away for a while.  Will try to stay faithful this time.

I find that all languages have adapted and evolved according to the needs of the people, which makes me think that probably the Spanglish will eventually give birth to a way of speaking in which many of those terms now used as degenerated words will be common.

If we consider that there are many English words that have roots in German "originals" and then French has also some derived from their English "originals", all I can ask is why not?  Whether I like the idea is irrelevant.  On the other hand, I also believe that the same will happen to Spanish.  Of course, it will be pretty much regional... maybe?  Like Argentinia, Guatemalan, Ecuadorian, Dominican, etc.

Did I make any sense?  Too many weeks away!!


----------

